# New to this & feeling very alone.



## miss sick (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi, I have alot of things to get out, so I apologize in advance if this is a bit long and jumbled up.First things first, I haven't been officially 'diagnosed' as such, but I have been through multiple blood tests, ultrasounds, and am now waiting on the results of stool samples. I have had multiple doctors tell me this is the most likely answer.About 8 months ago, I noticed some changes. I was nautious alot, periodically suffered diarrhea (mostly after drinking, and my hangovers went from near non existent to days in bed sick), and would occasionally get stomach pains so bad I would be doubled over.Then came my 21st birthday, two months ago. Two days after my birthday it started. Horrible diarrhea (six or so times a day), stomach pain, bloating and gas constantly, constant nautiousness.It has got to the point where most of the time I am afraid to leave the house. I have suffered from an anxiety disorder my whole life and combining that with the sickness, has resulted in panic attacks almost everytime I leave the house (I also dont drive, so the aspect of public transport feeling like this makes it even worse). Its had a horrible effect on my social life, as I was quite the party animal prior to this, and I've had to completely eliminate alcohol from my diet, plus explaining to friends why I cant leave the house isnt exactly easy. Even my best friend who lives with me avoids me now as I'm just miserable all the time.I have just lost one of my jobs due to excessive time off sick. Which has made me even more isolated.I'm also having trouble with people understanding. My father refuses to accept that it may be for life, and insists that IBS is a 'common thing and that I'm mistaking a bit of discomfort for pain'. I'm worried that I may never be able to hold down a real relationship or friendships, and as someone that doesnt cope well alone, this terrifies me.I understand from reading this forum that theres people that have it worse off than me. But in my head, this is controlling my life and I honestly dont know if I can cope.I'm currently taking GastroStop almost everyday (which makes me horribly consitpated, but its slightly better), which is all my doctor has reccomended. I have cut out all alcohol, and all dairy besides cheese (its my favourite food).I'm currently hoping to get a reccomendation to a specialist and a medical exemption from work until I alteast have some more control this week.Any suggestions for things that may help, and any advice on how to live with this, would be greatly appreciated. I'm really struggling.Thank you in advance


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi & welcome,Firstly, you are NOT alone!IBS is diagnosed by the elimination of everything else.....that is, when all the tests are negative then IBS is what is left. It is as different in its' causes and symptoms as the people themselves - if it was more uniform then it would be easier to treat.As far as public transport is concerned I appreciate your anxieties (it is a no-no for me, but then I do drive). I often carry an emergency clean-up kit with me, so if the worst does happen then at least I can cope (the kit contains spare, clean underwear, a packet of baby wipes, and some doggie poo bags for the disposal of soiled items. To this you could expand it to your own comfort).Most non-sufferers are ignorant of IBS if they haven't encountered it before. A way of educating these people is to leave books and leaflets around that they can read. Talking to them, especially asking for help (like being advised if the bathroom is free or in use) may also help.Try keeping a food and symptom diary to monitor what makes you suffer - you can add your state of mind/emotions to this.Baz


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well you certainly are NOT alone with almost 50,000 members here! So welcome!Now the Gastro Stop is like our imodium... So.. does it come in anything besides capsules? Like does it come in something you can break in half? If not try to find a Loperamide (active ingredient) that does come in a form you can break in half. So lower your dose and also, I find using an anti-gas product WITH the Loperamide can alleviate the cramping the sometimes can happen with Loperamide.Also please go to the Diarrhea Forum and read the 1st page of the "Linda's Calcium" thread pinned to the top of the page. Many have found their D firms up when using Calcium Carbonate suppls. So why not give that a try instead of the Lopermide??


----------



## miss sick (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi, Thanks again for the replies.I know I'm not alone, but its so hard to feel your not when everyone in your life doesnt understand. But this forum has been great I get my GastroStop in tablet form. I've been taking one, as it says one to two on the packet, but I may start trying just a half, and if neccessary, the other half after.I've started keeping a diray of my feelings a week or two ago (everyone around me was getting sick of hearing how depressed I am, so trying to write it down to get it out), might start with adding in the diet, although besides cutting out the obvious, my diet is horrible. When I was still working I was down to eating one small meal a day out of fear, and I lost 10kgs. Now I'm unemployed I've been emotionally eating junk all day, which is far from helping.I will check out the calcium thread, and depending on what my doctor advises when I see him this week, I will get onto trying whatever I can.Also once I've actually been diagnosed, I think I may print off the about leaflet that this site has for my parents, and tell my dad if he still believes its not that bad, to check out this forum.


----------

